# PEDIGREES - What do the #'s mean LGD?



## HarmonyGrove (Nov 25, 2015)

I am going through different pedigrees as this really helps me to acclimate to the breed and shore up ideas, and I find them fascinating.

I notice that in the Havanese Gallery there is a number to top right hand of the screen LGD. Can someone explain what this % figure signifies?

I understand COI, at least a basic understanding and concerns about loss of genetic diversity and how that can have negative implications for health and vigor in a breed. 

I would also love any input on what breeders of Havanese feel about the significance of COI numbers for producing healthy dogs, while still maintaining a certain consistency of traits and health.

Don't mean to be too technical, or overly scientific, but would really appreciate learning more. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

General rule of thumb these days for Havanese is to stay below a COI of 15%, but I don't think it's calculated correctly on the Havanese Gallery. If I'm remembering correctly, they figure the percentage of blood of any individual ancestors on the pedigree more than one time each, and then add them up.
This place has some good information: Inbreeding calculator

The only "LGD" I remember seeing in genetics stuff it Likely Gene-Disrupting, but I doubt that's what they are referring to.

You will see different recommendations for COI percentages, but if you have in depth health history on individuals for 5 or 6 generations back, it does make a difference. I expect most of the recommendations for low percentages are figuring on knowing little to nothing about the ancestors other than who they were.


----------



## HarmonyGrove (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you, Tom! I will check out that link. Is there a better pedigree site that is public for the breed?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

HarmonyGrove said:


> Thank you, Tom! I will check out that link. Is there a better pedigree site that is public for the breed?


It's the only one that I'm aware of.


----------



## HarmonyGrove (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

